# Του κυβερνητικού εταίρου τα καμώματα



## nickel (Jul 25, 2016)

Για μένα ο Πάνος Καμμένος είναι ο Έλληνας Ντόναλντ Τραμπ: κτηνώδη μεγέθη, κτηνώδεις άγνοιες, κτηνώδεις προσωπικότητες και οι δύο.

Πριν από τρεις ημέρες, ο κτηνώδης Πάνος ανάρτησε αυτό το τιτίβισμα στον λογαριασμό του στο Twitter:

«Μετά τη φυλάκιση του εξάμηνου Κυριάκου η Φώφη θα αποκαλύψει ότι την υποχρέωσαν σε αναγκαστική αναπηρική σύνταξη».







Προκλήθηκε σάλος για το ειρωνικό του σχόλιο και δόθηκε απάντηση για λογαριασμό της κυρίας Γεννηματά, αλλά το τιτίβισμα παραμένει. Ποιος ξέρει, ίσως και να είναι περήφανος ο Καμμένος για την κάθε του καμμενιά.

Γράφει ο Μιχάλης Μητσός σήμερα στα Νέα:

Το αστείο
Μιχάλης Μητσός | Τα Νέα 25/7/2016 |

Ανάμεσα στους λόγους για τους οποίους η Χίλαρι Κλίντον έκανε τη συγκεκριμένη επιλογή για την αντιπροεδρία, πολλοί υπακούουν ασφαλώς σε πολιτική τακτική: ο Τιμ Κέιν εκλέγεται σε swing state, είναι γιος εργάτη, έχει απήχηση και στους ισπανόφωνους και στους μαύρους. Πάνω απ' όλα, όμως, είναι ένας άνθρωπος με τον οποίο η Χίλαρι μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί, έχει καλή χημεία μαζί του, κοινές απόψεις για τα θεμελιώδη ζητήματα, μιλούν την ίδια γλώσσα. Αν είναι να κυβερνήσουν για τέσσερα ή οκτώ χρόνια, αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

Συγκαταλέγομαι στους αφελείς που θεωρούσαν αδύνατο να συνεργαστεί ο Τσίπρας με τον Καμμένο. Παρά φύσιν, για να ανεβώ στο επίπεδο του δεύτερου. Ενας ριζοσπάστης αριστερός με έναν ακροδεξιό, αδύνατον. Διαψεύστηκα όχι μία, αλλά δύο φορές. Και συνειδητοποίησα, μαζί με πολλούς ακόμη αφελείς, ότι η συμμαχία αυτή δεν συγκροτήθηκε μόνο για λόγους πολιτικής τακτικής, για να μπορεί ας πούμε να κυβερνά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ χωρίς να του θέτουν όρους ενοχλητικοί εταίροι. Οι λόγοι είναι βαθύτεροι. Οι δύο αρχηγοί έχουν την ίδια κουλτούρα, τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης, γελούν με τα ίδια πράγματα, έχουν τους ίδιους εχθρούς. Με λίγα λόγια, δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να παραμερίζουν τις ιδεολογικές τους διαφορές για να συγκυβερνούν. Τουναντίον, περνούν υπέροχα μαζί, περιφρονώντας κάθε ιδεολογία, κάθε κανόνα, κάθε αρχή.

Δεν είναι λοιπόν περίεργο που ο Πρωθυπουργός μένει ασυγκίνητος μπροστά στην ακραίας χυδαιότητας φράση του κυβερνητικού του εταίρου για τη Φώφη Γεννηματά. Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα, ένας πολιτικός που θα ξεστόμιζε κάτι τέτοιο είτε θα παραιτούνταν από μόνος του (όπως έκανε στη Βρετανία η Αντρια Λέντσομ για κάτι λιγότερο σοβαρό) είτε θα εξαναγκαζόταν σε παραίτηση μέσα στην επόμενη ώρα. Εδώ δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Εδώ μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε να λέει οτιδήποτε για τον καρκίνο ή την αναπηρία κάποιου άλλου και η ζωή να συνεχίζεται κανονικά. Εδώ μπορεί να τηλεφώνησε ο Τσίπρας στον Καμμένο και να του είπε πόσο γέλασε με το αστείο του.

Μόνο που δεν πρόκειται για ένα αστείο του Καμμένου. Πρόκειται για ένα αισχρό σχόλιο ενός αδίστακτου ανθρώπου, για το οποίο φέρει ακεραία την ευθύνη ο πολιτικός του προϊστάμενος. Στο εξής, εκτός από όλα τα υπόλοιπα, ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας θα είναι και ο Πρωθυπουργός που άκουσε έναν από τους βασικούς του συνεργάτες να προσβάλλει με τον πιο βάναυσο τρόπο μια από τις βασικές του αντιπάλους και τον ανέχθηκε, τον άφησε στη θέση του, ουσιαστικά δηλαδή τον επιδοκίμασε.​
Ένα ιστορικό «αν» που θα μείνει αναπάντητο είναι: Πόσο διαφορετική θα ήταν σήμερα η χώρα αν τον Ιανουάριο ή τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2015 ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας είχε καταφέρει να φτιάξει κυβέρνηση με το Ποτάμι ή/και το ΠΑΣΟΚ... Ας όψονται οι αυταπάτες.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 26, 2016)

Στον απέραντο λαβύρινθο του Διαδικτύου έχω βρει μια εξήγηση γι’ αυτό και την παραθέτω αμέσως:

Καλημέρα. Πολύ καιρό τώρα θέλω να πω ότι προτιμώ κάποιον που πιστεύει σε θεωρίες συνωμοσίας και ψεκασμούς αλλά, να το πω έτσι χοντρά, συμφωνεί σε άλλα πρακτικά ζητήματα μαζί μου, από κάποιον ορθολογιστή κλπ που δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει (να το πω καλοπροαίρετα) πράγματα που εγώ θεωρώ αυτονόητα και βασικά –τα λέω μπερδεμένα γιατί βιάζομαι, αλλά θέλω να πω, δεν είναι ο «επιστημονικός ορθολογισμός» (να το πω έτσι;) το βασικό κριτήριό μου για τους ανθρώπους, της πολιτικής μη εξαιρουμένης. Ας διευκρινίσω μια και μάλλον θα χρειαστεί ότι καταδικάζω τη βία απ’ όπου εεε, δεν έχω καμιά συμπάθεια για τον Καμμένο και την παρέα του (παρότι ως κυβερνητικοί εταίροι έχουν ένα βασικό προσόν: τη χαζομάρα).​
Από εδώ.

Απ’ όπου συνάγεται με λίγα λόγια ότι: *ο επιστημονικός ορθολογισμός δεν είναι το βασικό κριτήριο για την πολιτική*.

Προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2016)

Ευτυχώς, μια ορθολογιστική πετρουλάκεια παρέμβαση!


----------

